# Low Magnesium Dry Foods



## tvoislow (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. Curious if anyone knows any good low magnesium dry cat foods, or if anyone knows of where to find a list of these.

Just a note, before the wet/raw food advocates start typing, on every post I see when this is brought up, there is always a reply about how wet food and raw food is better than dry food. I have read all these and I know it is. I can also honestly say I appreciate all this info in the threads I have looked at. I honestly do think wet food is better than dry food and I don't think dry food is the best either. 

I am only curious if anyone knows of any low magnesium dry foods out there though, so if possible please do not reply with wet/raw info on this thread, please try to keep this on dry food. 

I know Hill's has some of these, along with Purina, Hi-Tor, Iams. Here is one from Dave's Pet Foods (at least no corn gluten, wheat gluten in the top 5), but it is really low, I think a target PH of 5 might be too low as well. 

Dave's Naturally Healthy? Adult Cat - Dave's Pet Food Dave's Pet Food


Thanks
Tom


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Tom,

I can't think of anything that looks specifically at magnesium. Most people are looking for carb or phosphorus content, for kitties diagnosed with diabetes or CKD. There's a food chart by Dr. Pierson of canned food, and one from Binkyspage of dry food, but both look at carbs, fat, protein, and phosphorus. The dry food chart: Binky's Page: Resources for Feline Diabetes

Maybe someone else will have other ideas.

I feed Dave's 95% line wet and NV Instinct dry but honestly, other than the fact that they're grain-free, I couldn't tell you the nutritional info without looking!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oops. That link is to the home page. This is the one to the chart: http://binkyspage.tripod.com/dryfood.htmlhttp://binkyspage.tripod.com/dryfood.html


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm going to guess your kitty has been diagnosed with FLUTD or have urinary/kidney issues, and thus you're seeking low magnesium food for your cat. If so, perhaps you should be really looking for a low *phosphorus* diet instead? 



> Phosphorus is a general indicator of the calcium and magnesium load of the diet. If a diet is low in phosphorus, chances are it is also fairly low in calcium and magnesium since all of those minerals are high in bone material and if a diet is low in phosphorus, it is probably low in bone matter.


(Excerpted from Lisa Pierson's website, catinfo.org.)


In addition, this info could also be helpful to read:
Ash and Magnesium in Cat Food

All I can suggest is that you look for something that is high in protein, as it would help keep the aciditiy of urine at optimal levels. I don't have any experience feeding a cat with urinary/kidney issues, but I sure hope you find something appropriate and more members can give you pointers.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Agh, ran out of edit time.

This listing maybe more helpful (shows phosphorus content in dry foods) and is a bit more up to date:
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease- Dry Food Data USA


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not sure if it meets your requirements, but you might want to take a look at Wysong Uretic.


----------



## tvoislow (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Good info. Those dry food lists will come in handy. 

Spirite - Binkys site is new to me, so gives me lots of new foods to look at. Do you know how to convert those numbers to the Dry matter number. or direct me to a site with the formula? Sometimes low phosphorus and low magnesium go hand in hand on cat foods. I am looking for a reasonable phosphorus number also. I want this trail to be about low magnesium though. 

TabbCatt - I have seen Tanya's list before, has been a little while though, so will plug through that again.

Doodlebug - I did look at Wysong Uretic. I have attached a lync to the numbers for this

Dry Matter Analysis of Wysong Pet Foods

Magnesium not too bad at .10 dry matter, I would like a little lower. .08 or lower DMA. Phosphorus a little too high for my liking at 1.3, thanks for bringing this up though. 

thanks again.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The AAFCO requirement for magnesium is:

Adult: .04% min
Growth & Reproduction: 08% min

So that tells you that All Life Stages foods will be at .08 min or higher. I would suspect that most will be higher. So it's probably best to focus on Adult Maintenance foods to find what you're looking for. 

Also...with the numbers for magnesium being presented as a minimum, the level can actually be a lot higher. You really need to find "as fed" information for the food(s) you're interested in, which will most likely require phone calls to the manufacturer.


----------



## tvoislow (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Doodlebug, more good info. I did not know the Aafco numbers.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

TabbCatt, thanks for posting the link to Tanya's site. I don't think I even knew there was a dry food chart there; I've only seen the wet food one!

tvoislow, I know I've read several explanations of how to do dry matter conversions but can never remember. I believe the food chart from Tanya's site or the one I linked to has an explanation at the beginning, but I did a forum search and found this: http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/129028-comparing-cat-foods-dry-matter-basis.html

Hope that helps. When it comes to numbers, my eyes start to cross... 8O


----------



## tvoislow (Mar 24, 2013)

Starting this up again. Found another. 


https://www.youngagainpetfood.com/zero-carb-mature-health.html

Some of their other foods are pretty low also.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is All good Information to have! I know others struggle, trying to find foods for ill kitties, as well...
Thanks!
Sharon


----------

